# USA 60' boxcar coupler question



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Has anyone removed the body mount couplers and replaced them with truck mount couplers?

If so, I'd like to get your body mount boxes. I have a project that I'd like to try a couple of these and just was wondering if anyone had some they weren't using.

I know I can try USA but I thought I'd try here first.

I don't even know if anyone will try replacing the body mounts with truck mounts. I'm just trying to get a feel here.

Thanks,
Brian B.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

oohh oooo, Brians "feeling" again. Just cast some . Its not like your saling them. 
I asked USAT when they said he can't get that part, Would you mind if I cast a few for my use, he said, I don't see whay not, we can help you!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I have replaced mine with truck mount couplers so I do have the body mount available. You can send PM. Later RJD


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks RJ!

The coupler boxes arrived Saturday and I put them to use after switching the USA couplers with Accucraft AP11-738 couplers. 

WARNING: teaser photo below....no info to follow


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Glade I could help you out on your project. Looking good. Can not wait to see the end result. Later RJD


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Smooth side 60' reefer? The ladder seems to similar... But I can't tell if the roof is flat or angled. And the top of the end doesn't look quite right but close.... 
I know it's something modern because of the recessed ladder into the end of the car... 

Craig


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

You're killing us Brian... more pictures!


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks like something with a side skirt too.. Notice the placement of the grab irons, and the bottom step. I'm still trying to figure it out..Looks like the truck is also a bit farther back from the end of the car which suggest to me that it's a long car with cushioned drawbar... Hummm...If one could ID the end profile and which company uses that it would lead to more clues about the car type... 

Craig


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

A well placed right click could help you out quite a bit.......


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

What are you using for the sides? Plexiglas?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

OH,back to your photo book page.haa!!!!!


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Burl, 

The sides are 1/8" thick ABS plastic.


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

If all goes well it will look like this when done.....unless I change my mind and make it a different roadname....


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

I guessed pretty close. Okay not really, but it was fun trying. Amazing detail on the doors. What did you use for rivet heads? I've love to make a Thrall all door box and would need to scratchbuild 8 plug doors. 

Craig


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

looks like he made a negitve master to cast them in. 

Brian even gets Burl to come out once and awhile.


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Craig, 

Thanks, 

I scratchbuilt one set of doors and cast them (in case I wanted to make more than one car). 

Most of the rivets are Archer fine transfers (waterslide decals with resin rivets instead of ink). An interesting product. Since I made the doors, Micro-Mark has released a line of rivet decals of thier own. I haven't bought thiers yet.....an order is soon in the making. 

You would only need to scratch 4 doors (one side) and cast that side, that would give you the opportunity to make more than one car for less scratchbuilding. Or get creative and figure out how to cast one door and assemble a side with them and then cast that.


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 22 Nov 2011 07:31 PM 

Brian even gets Burl to come out once and awhile.
I know! The two master casters! I wish I had those casting skills, I'm still learning the basics.


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By DTI356 on 22 Nov 2011 07:40 PM 
Craig, 

Thanks, 

I scratchbuilt one set of doors and cast them (in case I wanted to make more than one car). 

Most of the rivets are Archer fine transfers (waterslide decals with resin rivets instead of ink). An interesting product. Since I made the doors, Micro-Mark has released a line of rivet decals of thier own. I haven't bought thiers yet.....an order is soon in the making. 

You would only need to scratch 4 doors (one side) and cast that side, that would give you the opportunity to make more than one car for less scratchbuilding. Or get creative and figure out how to cast one door and assemble a side with them and then cast that. 
I was thinking about casting the doors if I ever get around to making the car. It's on my wish list! The problem with doing it right now is that I wouldn't be able to cast because all of my casting supplies and compressor are in storage while I attend grad school.  But if I could at least build the doors and end pieces it would be possible to cast later. Looking at the Thrall all door it looks like 2 doors on each side are the same so that would eliminate some of the problems. 
So the rivet decals show up nicely in the finished casting? I saw those in Mirco-mark but wasn't to sure how well they would work. I thought they were ink, but if they are resin that seems a little more robust.

Craig


----------

